# Favourite Model and Why?



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello people. So I was wondering what your favourite model was and why (if you hadn't guessed from the title). So this could be a model you like the look of, you like it because of its stat's, or it has served you well in the past.

For those that don't know, my favourite model is the FW Daemon Prince or the FW Bloodthirster I've just finished. I just think they look so cool and optimise anything daemony.

Pictures of your models are welcomed. Lets see 'em!

All the best and happy gaming.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

I would have to go with the newest dwarf characters that came out. Really liked the models, and enjoyed painting them. They have abit of a dwarf meets viking vibe to them.


----------



## NíckUK (Apr 6, 2011)

My favourite has to be either Dwarf Slayers, Dwarf Lord with hammer or maybe the Dark Elf Lord on cold one. Hell I like too many models .


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

I like the Slaanesh Chaos Lord on Daemonic Steed (Boobworm).
A lot of people dislike this model, but I actually really like it.
I've done some conversions on mine (head and weapon swaps, minor greenstuff work on the steed), but the overall model is still the same.
I like the sleek-but-still-realistic design of the armor on the rider, and the tall skinny banner just completes the "Slaaneshi" feel to the whole thing.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

the new DEldar Archon, its just a beauty of a model, especially painted with my colourscheme.

or the on foot khorne lord, once again, colourscheme.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Blood crushers of khorne, they are just beastly goodness, though when the warsphinx comes out i may want to change


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

Of the models I have, I'd have to say Chakax. Hell of a pain to assemble, but a beautiful model.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Blood crushers of khorne, they are just beastly goodness, though when the warsphinx comes out i may want to change


yeah the warsphinx is just on another level to alot of the sculpts


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Skaven Screaming bell! Its just a gorgeous model! and theres so much you can do with it.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

HE dragon... too expensive to use and 8th has made it far too easy to kill, but the model itself is beautiful and really nice to put together. I also really enjoyed painting it, which is shocking in itself because Im not a painter and normally loathe painting, but this was a pleasure (one of a handful of models Ive really enjoed painting).


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Tim/Steve said:


> HE dragon... too expensive to use and 8th has made it far too easy to kill, but the model itself is beautiful and really nice to put together. I also really enjoyed painting it, which is shocking in itself because Im not a painter and normally loathe painting, but this was a pleasure (one of a handful of models Ive really enjoed painting).


its an amazing model, also one of my favorites, to be honest i quite like all the large models in the Warhammer fantasy range, the Giant is great,stegadon awesome, screaming bell also amazing ,not sure about the skaven hellpit ambomination, but the new Archnarok spider is immense.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, my ogre slavegiant (from the standard giant kit) was another of the models that I really enjoyed paining, and I keep it in my army game afer game partially for it looks and partially for how it plays (bullet magnet, comedy, ability to insta-gib any man sized charcter in the game....).
I wouldnt rate it as a great model though just for the arms- I dont like their pose and Im not a great fan of the combinations of hands/weapons you can give... but thats just nit-picking. It still rates a solid 8/10 in my mind 

I have a friend who has 20 stegs... just because he liked the model so much and was living away from home for a few months while doing the GW manager training. We keep trying to set up legendary battles so that he can make a steg wall 1m long of stegs shoulder to shoulder


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Some awesome feedback so far, keep 'em coming guys. I too have the High Dragon but have only done half of it so far. And I have recently been given an arachnarok spider to do for a commission. It's a huge model and has lots of cool little bits to it that when you look closely and actually notice them, you just go "oh wow that's pretty cool". Tim/Steve have you got any pics of your painted beauties, and anyone else for that matter?

I also really enjoyed painting Gorbad for a friend of mine. It allowed me try out a few colours I don't normally use such as yellow (I shall put a link up for the picture very soon, or use the link in my signature).


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

I think my favorite is the last metal giant. Mainly because of all the effort I went to to add him to my orc pirates (peg leg, bandana, tattoos and the warmaster scale giant eagle perched on his shoulder "Polly want a Grot"). Fits in with Kap'n Peg-Eye (Grimgor with a peg for his right eye and the helmet in his hand replaced with a "Boardin' Axe").

Close second is my two-headed plastic Chaos Giant with the tiny Spawn wings and the 40k cherub giving him a boost (Nowhere in the rules does it say Giants Can't fly!).


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I defenitely have to say Gorbad Ironclaw.

While he was a pain to put together, he is really imposing and looks very intimidating on the board (especially if he just ripped through 2 dreadlords, Lokhir and 20 Corsairs like he did yesterday!).

He was also great fun painting!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

When I find a good-looking armoured vampire model that isn't purely for combat (ie: can be hybrid-looking-ish) then THAT will be my favourite model. :laugh:

Unfortunately such a model seems not to exist. That one with one wing... how the heck can he fly with ONE wing?! :ireful2:


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

This model hands down:


































I'm not the biggest fan of the death corps models, but this guy just absolutely oozes character out of every pore. 

Fuck ugly models like Draigo's and Calgar's, if GW/FW made more models of the above's quality *and character* I'd quit whining and happily pay even their ridiculous prices for them.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Forgeworld tau Crises suits and Lizardmen Temple Guards.


----------



## Tezdal (Dec 6, 2010)

Bretonnian Green Knight, classic.


----------



## chaos_warrior_marine (May 29, 2010)

I gotta say that my nightbringer is the one and only favourite I could choose from my necron army... He has served me well allright.

In my chaos army my most faved servant is my Chaos Lord, who I have named "Darthus the Slayer". (even though his daemon weapon betrayed him in his last battle...)


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

It's gotta be Cypher for me. The model is so simplistic but beautiful. 
That and almost any of the new dark eldar range. Those models give elegant a whole new meaning.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> That and almost any of the new dark eldar range. Those models give elegant a whole new meaning.


They're also useful if you need to frequently check your blood-sugar levels.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Be'Lakor, Archaon, High Elf Dragon, Settra, and Greater Chaos Dragon from Forge World.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Gotta be Be'lakor for me. I wish wish wish he was in Resin or Plastic though.


----------



## Groedius (May 9, 2011)

Ah my bad Indeed it is Fantasy models so my favourite would have to be my Dwarf Rune lord and his anvil of doom


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Lizardmen Stegadon because dinosaurs are awesome and the Skaven Doomwheel because its amusing looking.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

My brothers "Death tyrant". Hes very intimidating and has home-scalpted wings made out of beeswax (not the actual stuff its this product that you can cook and it dries, otherwise it hardens with coldness softens with heat) back before we knew about green stuff. His bioplasma is actually shown on the model (acid on the mouth) and he washed it with black so it looks really scary. I hate it and am terrified of it but its my favorite model. Hope that makes sense


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Remember, those who listed 40k Models, *cough* KhainiteAssassin, ChaosRedCorsairLord, chaos_warrior_marine, spanner94ezekiel, Groedius, JAMOB *cough*, this is in a Warhammer Fantasy Forum so I presume the OP is talking about Warhammer Fantasy. 

So therefore, I'm going to say the Warrior Priest with a Great Weapon. 

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...nt=warhammer&setLocale=en_GB&prodId=prod20031

Almost got me tempted to play Empire.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I have to say, it must be No-Face, that chaos sorceror. He just looks so cool! I love the pose and the general model. Also, he was made quite a long time ago, so he still stands the test of time today!


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

FW Carmine dragon............. looks amazing


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I have to nominate the Tzeencthian Lord on Disc of Tzeentch. He looks imposing and although the disc is a bit small after these years I think he still looks awesome!

Another would have to be the model that tempted me to Chaos when I first started, Galrauch. I think the model is absolutely gorgeous and embodies not only the ferocity of the dragon but how mutated that Lord of Change made it. Pity there is no trace of the once noble crearure underneath. That would have made it the best model ever!


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Khorne Lord on Juggernaut. The only model i've ever bought just because i liked the look of it. Hell, the undivided one on daemonic steed is pretty sweet too.

I'm also digging the warhammer forge chaos dwarves but that's probably just rampant fanboyism


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Honestly... Monoliths, because of the sheer amount of stickers you can put on it:










(I did not make this)


----------



## Fargus The Destroyer (May 20, 2011)

FW Bloodthirster..Deffiantly.


----------



## Asura Varuna (Feb 19, 2011)

As far as GW models go, the best is the Daemon Prince. It looks good, without being ridiculous is too expensive; fluff wise it's got as much going for it as any other model in the game, and certainly more than most; and it's usable in 4 different armies across the two systems. 

Also, I'm a Chaos player in 40k so I have a pair of the little beauties. XD

If we're including Forgeworld Models in this as well, I'm a big fan of Shas'O R'Myrs's Battlesuit. I think it just looks pretty awesome. It has the sleek design which the XV8s lacked somewhat and when painted up, it makes a real nice addition to a Tau army, even if it is actually an IR model. Not gonna lie though, FW's Daemons range is pretty spectacular. Unfortunately though, they are, for me, little more than a reminder of how I can't actually paint well. :|


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

My favourite? This chick to the left.

<<<<<

Mounted Dark Elf Sorceress. Too bad Cold Ones are stupid. I still love her though!


----------



## CountChocula (Jun 4, 2011)

Either Skarsnik or the Night Goblin Fanatics. I just think they look so freaking cool, they did such an awesome job on the positioning of the models and they look like they really have momentum :shok:


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Khemrian Warshpinx w/ Tomb King. I just think this is such a gorgeous model and has a real prescence on the tabletop.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

What on earth happened to that Necron army? I've never seen so much pink used. Still, a refreshing change from silver!


----------



## ComisarGhost (Jul 9, 2011)

cool awsome


----------



## ComisarGhost (Jul 9, 2011)

What have you done monolith are supposed to be scary not panzie like. come on:shok:


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

I agree about the fanatics, they look like theyre alive really much,

but my first choice is one of the wood elf highborns:


http://www.flickr.com/photos/raydance/1787721791/


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah I love that model.... haven't got round to painting it yet, but then I can't get round it having a great weapon, but is utterly ridiculous on a WE: they lose their high initiative and don't have the armour to survive long enough to strike last.
At some point I need to get round to converting it to have a bow... but its so beautiful as is that I really don't want to change it.


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

The wood elf high born is my favorite. He almost convinces me that wood elves are tough. 

tim/steve, the way I run that model, i just say his great weapon is a magical sword, but sadly that only works when I buy a magic sword so I usually end up using the way watcher lord, which imo is almost as good.


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

At the moment and for the last several months my favorite has been the Ork Mega Dredd from Forge World. The detail is amazing but at the same time it is intimidating and remains unpainted. I will get it done, soon.

I mean, who doesn't like big, shooty, choppy derelict looking robots?!


----------



## Brother Ultor (Jan 27, 2011)

By far,@ nr. 1 spot for me.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Its a conversion.... but its so beautiful


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

That is BAD ASS!!

I would say this model i made 










Edit: Also why is this under the fantasy section and not off-topic or 40k?


----------



## Big Mek LugNutz (Jul 10, 2011)

I really like the new Dark Elf: Dread Lord on Dragon: It's a giant miniature (the biggest one in all of Warhammer Fantasy (for now). But its also apart of the new Finecast range so its super detailed, and light weight. Thank goodness for storm of magic, or models like these would never exist...


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Azkaellon said:


> Edit: Also why is this under the fantasy section and not off-topic or 40k?


Because its meant to be WFB models... we're getting sidetracked by lovely 40k models instead.

So shoo all you 40k players, in about 40'000 years we might let you back to post again


----------

